# Liberty Walk Body Kits - Customize your GT-R right



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

If you are finally ready to put your hands on GT-R and get it prepared properly for yet another time attack or turn it into a show car, make sure to check our aggressive wide Body kits from Liberty Walk. As performance and customisation is all that matters in a world of fast cars with insanely wide stance and overfenders, expertly crafted from the finest quality reinforced plastic lightweight LB Body Kits will ideally sharpen up all the body lines and contours of your 'Godzilla'. 
*
Find prices and more details on this aggressively styled body kit here: 
*
*Liberty Walk® NIS-GTRR35-KIT17-TYPE2-CFRP - LB Works™ Version 2 Carbon Fiber Body Kit at CARiD*











_Material: Carbon Fiber / Reinforced Plastic. 
Includes: 12 Pieces (Front Bumper, Front Canards, Side Diffusers, Side Skirts, Rear Bumper, Rear Diffuser, Version 3 Rear Wing Spoiler, Bonnet Hood, Wide Fenders); _

*Complete the look of your GT-R and make it one of a kind with the finest body kits by Liberty Walk. *

*Browse through the complete selection of custom crafted Liberty Walk products at CARiD. *


----------

